# Next step for newbie



## ajsomerville (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello,

I have had a hario hand grinder and a delonghi ec330s for a good few years now.

While it has been fine, I feel I would like to invest in some better equipment.

I currently have my eye on the Silvia and Mignon combo from Bella Barista - for 640 or potentially looking to pick up a classic and a used grinder.

Would I see much difference between the two setups or would I just be better going for the cheaper kit for now?

Thanks, appreciate the advice


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Used option - Classic and, say, used Mignon is the savvy way forward. If and when you choose to upgrade, you won't lose much money. As for performance, Silvia has a boiler around three times the size of the Classic so it can steam for much longer. That said, the Classic can steam perfectly adequately but you would need to change the steam arm from the awful Panarello standard one. Replacing it with a Silvia steam wand costs around £25.00.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Silvia new is hard to justify due to its price - second hand it's a much more appealing option.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This post may offer some suggestions also

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21528-Upgraditus


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Cant compare between the classic and Silvia but I have classic and mignon and produces good coffee, I think general consensus on here is pick up 2nd hand, preferably on here (well looked after) and for the price of 640 you'd probably get a bit better than what your looking at new. Though BB have a good reputation on here.


----------



## ajsomerville (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, I think I know which direction I am headed now.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You can get Silvia steam wands for a tenner on the bay of fleas (then swap the nuts over) or buy a ready made one to fit a classic for £20 delivered.

A used Silvia with PID and lots of extras went for £281 just recently whereas Classics go for around £90 to £150 depending on condition/extras etc.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As a benchmark, I bought a used 2012 Classic from a forum member that had the silvia wand, mesh showerscreen, opv adjusted and the top of the range Auber PID for less than £200. Having the pid takes a lot of the temp surfing and guesswork out of the Classic, and a decent steam wand helps a lot. My 'mistake' was to think £140 was a lot to spend on a grinder and I bought an Iberital MC2. I wished afterwards I'd have gone straight for a super jolly or even just a mignon.


----------



## ajsomerville (Feb 11, 2015)

I must admit if a classic was available with those modifications and a PID I would jump instantly.

I have had a look around and there unfortunately does not appear to be too many classics currently going second hand, best I can see is a classic from amazon.de for 226 eur - which isnt too bad.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22361-Gaggia-Classic-naked-PF-and-set-of-Gaggia-cups

they come up pretty often on here

Just wait a little


----------



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a DeLonghi machine too. It's started to leak







.


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm selling a Classic with PID. Check the For Sale forum.


----------



## ajsomerville (Feb 11, 2015)

If you would have posted a day or two earlier I would have had it, I actually had a silvia delivered today - just waiting on the mignon from dhl now.


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

Never mind! You've ended up with a great setup.


----------



## Mr.Sun (May 19, 2015)

ajsomerville said:


> If you would have posted a day or two earlier I would have had it, I actually had a silvia delivered today - just waiting on the mignon from dhl now.


Are you happy with the performance of your new setup?


----------



## timhowe (Mar 3, 2018)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Silvia new is hard to justify due to its price - second hand it's a much more appealing option.


sorry to but in any recomdations for a first timer machine and grinder


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

timhowe said:


> sorry to but in any recomdations for a first timer machine and grinder


It's hardly butting in after almost three years! It will all depend on your budget, your space and what you fancy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

timhowe said:


> sorry to but in any recomdations for a first timer machine and grinder


 @timhowe What's your budget? Need to factor in around half of it for the grinder or you won't get the best out of the machine. Forum for sale thread is best place to source well care for/maintained kit. Best intro espresso machine is a Gaggia Classic. Grinder to pair with is is something like a Mignon. Both come up in the for sales thread.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Tim

Great to see you onboard









Great to have chatted to you today. Hope you enjoyed the coffee and the warm welcome here on the forum too.


----------



## timhowe (Mar 3, 2018)

at the moment I want to start basic glenn suggested 2nd hand same as you ill check out the sale thread as soon as I am able thanks


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

If you're happy with eBay there are plenty of bargains to be had. I got my Classic for £85 and my Mazzer Mini for £75. Both needed a thorough cleaning/descale but were good and functional. I picked up a spare set of nearly new burrs for £9.50 but the ones in there are working fine.

In both cases on eBay the items had been in storage and were cheaper because they were marked 'collection only'. I went 60 miles for the Mazzer but luckily the guy with the Classic worked in London where I live, though it was advertised out in the sticks. Classics are easy to get hold of, and plenty of DIY videos on YT to clean/descale. If you get a Classic read up on temperature surfing - you'll need it unless/until you go PID.

You absolutely need a good grinder. If you can manage a bigger semi-commercial grinder with a doser, you'll get a bargain. Buy Italian rather than Spanish, and an older model which has a good sales and spares network in the UK. Something with bigger flat burrs (58mm+) like a Mazzer, Nouva Simonelli, Eureka, Fiorenzato, La Spaziale, Ceado, MACAP. You have to live with the doser unless you mod it, but you can remove the big hoppers and substitute a lens hood, or just leave it open and put your tamper over the beans to stop them popcorning. You absolutely need a good tamper - the Motta 58.4mm fits better than the 58mm, which leaves space round the edge.


----------



## PeterK (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a Eureka Mignon with warranty in the for sale section if you are interested.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

les24preludes said:


> .......
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Really? What about Compak?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> Really? What about Compak?


Good point. There are exceptions, and some good Spanish gear out there, though a lot of it doesn't get such good reviews as the Italian machines. There's also all the re-branded Fracino and Expobar machines which have Italian or Spanish origins, often big names. If you know what to look for these can be good alternatives.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

les24preludes said:


> Good point. There are exceptions, and some good Spanish gear out there, though a lot of it doesn't get such good reviews as the Italian machines. There's also all the re-branded Fracino and Expobar machines which have Italian or Spanish origins, often big names. If you know what to look for these can be good alternatives.


It's like everything else. See something you like the look of, then research reviews trying to spot what they're not telling you.


----------

